# Sharpening negative rake scrapers



## Jonkou (Mar 3, 2022)

Here‘s one turner’s way to sharpen negative rake scrapers. 

_Doesn‘t matter what the size, shape or profile is, all tools are ground the same parameters._

_

_




_The relief angle only needs to be renewed when it is almost gone from many hundreds of bevel dressings. If/when it needs attention grind it to 20 degrees using a table tool rest. How far up the face you go is irrelevant, the farther up the longer the combined angle will last, performance will be the same.








Dress the bevel on the table tool rest to 70 degrees. Only a few pass should be necessary to raise a burr on the intersecting angle. Some turners hone the bevel to remove the burr for narly woods, straight off the grinder works for most applications. 






While you’re at it make a 45 degree pass around the edge of the bottom face then belt sand it round to remove any sharp edges. Tool won’t get hung up on tool rest defects when sheer scraping on the edge.






With a little practice you will be modifying some of the tools you don’t use into super finishing tools like these 5/8” box makers.









There are many variations on how turners sharpen their tools. This is my method and it works for me. Don’t be afraid to experiment and find what works best for you. Happy turning._

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Informative 2


----------



## trc65 (Mar 3, 2022)

Nice writeup and pictures.

I've also got a couple of previously unused tools that are now neg rake scrapers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

